# peacocks



## odin (Dec 30, 2008)

If I was to raise peacocks what can they be used for? I know they make a ton of extra feathers you can collect but they just become nasty after a while and fall apart.


----------



## dunappy (Nov 11, 2008)

If you get them to roost in a somewhat excessible area, and can catch them, they do make good eating. Just a touch bigger than a chicken and a bit tougher unless you get a really young one. but good eating.

I've had several on the plate, but they are harder to catch (unless you can keep them in a fully enclosed ( roofed pen to keep them from flying.)


----------



## mona (Feb 28, 2009)

We had peacocks as a child. They tore up the roof of our house. Dad killed them. The end of peachocks.


----------



## Locutus (Apr 24, 2012)

For a few years, years ago, there was a peacock/peahen pair that prowled our suburban neighborhood. They would come around to our house every so often. Really cool to see the cock display it's very long tail feathers to the hen. One of them would give a loud call: "yeeAAWWW!" --that could be clearly heard for hundreds of yards.

Don't know what happened to them. First the hen disappeared, then the cock about a year later. Probably got hit by cars.


----------



## jjwilson72000 (Oct 7, 2010)

My grandpa used to raise them. They followed him around like dogs but they were mean as hell to everyone else. As far as the feathers go one of my cousins just used a bunch of them in her wedding decorations, and its been at least 20-25 years so they do last a long while.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Been there and done that ... will not look back.

They are more trouble than the worth!


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Locutus said:


> One of them would give a loud call: "yeeAAWWW!" --that could be clearly heard for hundreds of yards.


And they scream like that with every sound they hear. I know a fellow that had them for a few years.(contained) He came to the same conclusion as Andi; too much trouble. Now if I could just convince him to put that pen back in use with some chickens.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Our neighbor has one. You can hear it plain as day from my house. It's not a problem but for the longest time I had no idea what was making the noise. It's a VERY distinct call.


----------



## siletz (Aug 23, 2011)

For the past couple of months there has been a wild male peacock roaming around. He is quite loud with his call, and it was funny one day one of my 3 year old daycare children came up to me quite concerned and said "somebody needs help". I can see how she thought it was a person yelling "Help!"


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I have some "wild" peahen's living in my neighborhood as well. Quite fun to watch the little ladies fly up onto the roof of the neighbor's house and wander back-n-forth. When I hear her calling I'll snag my little binoculars and watch for a while. They have been living around my neighborhood for about three years now and most of my neighbors had zero clue ... I recognized the call the first time I heard her.


----------



## Jack Aubrey (May 24, 2009)

My cousin gave me a couple of peahens a few years ago. I didn't want them, but my wife did. So guess what, we got them. Unless they are caged they are a P.I.T.A. . They wander where ever they will, defecate where ever they stand, and can not be trained.
The fool birds strode onto our screened porch, then proceeded to try to "fly" through the screening. I enjoyed reattaching the screening...since I had absolutely nothing else better to occupy my time. I loaded my musket with # 4 shot and wadding and put an end to this nonsense. I'm with the others, not worth it! JA


----------



## LilRedHen (Aug 28, 2011)

The Rooster had a couple of pair (contained) for years. They are much better than watchdogs. When he stopped at the barn (about 1/4 mile away) in the afternoon before coming to the house, they would let me know and I knew it was time to start supper. They had a different 'scream' for any stranger or strange animal on the property. He sold a pair for $75.00, (they usually bring $50.00 to $75.00 each around here) the last peahen got out of the cage and when he was sick in the bed for weeks, he made me turn the last rooster out.


----------

